# New arrival



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Today our Ms. Connie had a doeling. She was bred to a spotted boer buck and gave me a beautiful red doeling. I am so pleased. Mom and baby doing great.


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

Congrats. What a sweet little frosted face!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Now that's one built nicely colored little girl! Have you thought of a name yet?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I love her little face!


----------



## canthavejust1 (Oct 12, 2012)

Lovely baby  Congrats!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Her name is Gina. My friend in Australia's birthday is today. So only seemed fitting. I was so excited this morning. Then I saw it was a girl and was even more happy. I knew a couple days ago it was a single. Just feeling around I felt hooves and was pretty sure I only felt one.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Aw! She's a cutie!


----------



## Arkie (Sep 25, 2012)

Tlambert95 said:


> Her name is Gina. My friend in Australia's birthday is today. So only seemed fitting. I was so excited this morning. Then I saw it was a girl and was even more happy. I knew a couple days ago it was a single. Just feeling around I felt hooves and was pretty sure I only felt one.


What a great plan!!! Count the feet & then divide by four!!!!!

Bob


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

what an adorable face!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Engebretsen (May 16, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## fd123 (May 29, 2012)

Congrats!! Shes a beauty!!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

I am going to get them out of the stall if it gets nice and let them have a run in the sun. I cannot wait to see those little legs hopping in the grass.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

Shes lovely. I am assuming this was Rocks? Her half sister that I have is named Ginny, so Gina fits right in!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes this is Rocks baby. We are going to try to get her registered 50%. I am very happy with her. She is not huge but very healthy so that is all I can ask for. I am hoping next year I get twins out of mom she is an excellent mother. She is doing great.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Some additional pictures from todays romp outside.


----------



## erisfae (Sep 4, 2012)

Absolutely adorable! Congrats!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

She is really a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Aww!! She is so cute! Her color is beautiful! It's kinda disappointing that she doesn't have spots, but she is still very pretty!


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Spots are ok but mostly I am just happy she is hear and healthy and mom is doing well. The spot genetic is there so I may get spots in the end after all.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Now, I am one of those breeders who always thinks HER goats are the most adorable ... but I have to say ... that is one stunningly adorable baby.


----------



## Tlambert95 (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks so much. I am totally in love with her. I went to put fresh hay and water in tonight and she tried to climb the hay pile to get to me cause I was on the other side of the wall. She already comes up for scratches and gaw I am in love with her lol.


----------

